# Filtro activo para audio...



## jmanel (Nov 8, 2007)

Mi intención sería intentar implementar un filtro activo para uoso en car-audio con un pasa alto/pasa bajo/pasa banda/subsónico(rechazabanda), con posibilidades de varias frecuencias de corte y otras posibles regulaciones.
Mi problema  es que realmente solo tengo nociones de electrónica y adquiridas ya hace años y no conociminetos sólidos.

Si alguien se anima a ayudar, tengo información varia que no tengo ningún problema en compartir.

Lo que me gustaria conseguir es un dispositivo tipo el piooneer DEQ P90, aunque evidentemente más económico aunque creo que si consiguiera implementarlo no tendria por que ser peor, solo que no pagaria marca.

Un saludo.


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 9, 2007)

Hola ,espero te ayuden ,suerte un saludo
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/audio/cross.html
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_filt_act_PasoBajo.asp
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


----------



## jmanel (Nov 11, 2007)

Grácias pero de los 3 enlaces 2 ya los habia consultado, el del medio ahora lo reviso.

Mucha grácias.


----------

